# Advice on Fly Fishing Surf and Powell Lake



## TXFishing

Hello All,

I've got a week vacation near Destin (Rosemary Beach, just east of Destin), right in between the surf and Powell Lake. Driving wife and kids from Austin, TX. This isn't really a fishing vacation, but I can carve out some time to get some fishing in.

Does anyone on the forum have experience fly fishing either Rosemary beach surf or Powell Lake? Here's my current thoughts/plan. Thanks in advance for any advice.

SURF
Will be using 8 weight with intermediate sinking line. Probably throwing flashy clousers / deceivers. Will try to wade in the surf and cast early sunrise and later sunset. 
- would a kayak be useful for the surf, or is wading good enough?
- is it just sight casting I should focus on?
- How far out into the water do I need to target? 
- Any reason not to fish in front of the house at Rosemary beach? Is the Coast Guard station at Destin worth driving to?

POWELL LAKE
Same gear as above + will bring along bass flies and floating line as I understand this is brackish water.
- Would I need a kayak for this water, or is shore fishing doable?
- Does time matter on the lake, like it does in the surf with tides?
- What species would you target in the lake?

Many Thanks


----------



## 60hertz

What time of year?


----------



## TXFishing

Hey, sorry for not clarifying... in two weeks. 7/26 - 8/1

FYI, I just talked to Bay Breeze Kayak rentals, and asked their opinion on fly fishing the area. This staffer has never fly fished, but he said he never sees anyone fly fish the surf, and would spend his time on Powell Lake.


----------



## hsiF deR

TXFishing said:


> Hey, sorry for not clarifying... in two weeks. 7/26 - 8/1
> 
> FYI, I just talked to Bay Breeze Kayak rentals, and asked their opinion on fly fishing the area. This staffer has never fly fished, but he said he never sees anyone fly fish the surf, and would spend his time on Powell Lake.


Go to Old Florida Outfitters in Water Color and talk with them. They are the only knowledgeable shop around here that fly fishes.

I wish I could help you but I am a amateur, still learning about fly fishing. But for what it's worth, I live walking distance from Lake Powell and I have seen folks fly fishing the surf.


----------



## stuckinthetrees

Go see sky at orvis


----------



## 60hertz

Old Florida Outfitters or Orvis will get you setup.


----------



## TXFishing

hsiF deR said:


> Go to Old Florida Outfitters in Water Color and talk with them. They are the only knowledgeable shop around here that fly fishes.
> 
> I wish I could help you but I am a amateur, still learning about fly fishing. But for what it's worth, I live walking distance from Lake Powell and I have seen folks fly fishing the surf.


Old Florida has gotten lots of good comments. Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## TXFishing

stuckinthetrees said:


> Go see sky at orvis


Alright, will do.

Thanks everybody for the info.


----------



## tbl0707

I may be able to help you out a bit; however, im fishing over in pensacola. My usual Saturday routine is to wade/kayak the sound and site fish for reds. Once I've had my share of fun there ill usually walk the beach back to my truck. Lately I've been seeing plenty of traffic in the surf. This time of year can be pretty productive if the weather permits it. There are a few elements you'll have to watch for which are the infamous herds of ladyfish (which are actually a blast on fly), and the huge clumps of June grass. If you you want to get the real Emerald Coast surf fly fishing experience you'll want to look for a light north wind and clear and sunny skies. Walk the beach and look closely in the approaching waves for silver/gray things swimming right at you, these are pompano which are one of the most challenging fish to catch on fly, but they are the closest thing we get to fishing for permit down south and are very rewarding to catch. Long story short you'll want to use a long flourocarbon leader (about 6 or 7 feet of 8-10lb test.) with about a foot of 10lb tipet. I prefer a small but flashy clouser usually of the chartreuse and pink variety. You'll want to lead them off and use a medium to fast long strip. In conclusion, if you see one you'll probably see another close behind so keep that in mind. Keep your eyes peeled cause you never know what you might find swimming along. Hopefully you'll get some time on the water to see what the Gulf has to offer. 

Good luck and tight lines, Ty


----------



## TXFishing

tbl0707 said:


> I may be able to help you out a bit; however, im fishing over in pensacola. My usual Saturday routine is to wade/kayak the sound and site fish for reds. Once I've had my share of fun there ill usually walk the beach back to my truck. Lately I've been seeing plenty of traffic in the surf. This time of year can be pretty productive if the weather permits it. There are a few elements you'll have to watch for which are the infamous herds of ladyfish (which are actually a blast on fly), and the huge clumps of June grass. If you you want to get the real Emerald Coast surf fly fishing experience you'll want to look for a light north wind and clear and sunny skies. Walk the beach and look closely in the approaching waves for silver/gray things swimming right at you, these are pompano which are one of the most challenging fish to catch on fly, but they are the closest thing we get to fishing for permit down south and are very rewarding to catch. Long story short you'll want to use a long flourocarbon leader (about 6 or 7 feet of 8-10lb test.) with about a foot of 10lb tipet. I prefer a small but flashy clouser usually of the chartreuse and pink variety. You'll want to lead them off and use a medium to fast long strip. In conclusion, if you see one you'll probably see another close behind so keep that in mind. Keep your eyes peeled cause you never know what you might find swimming along. Hopefully you'll get some time on the water to see what the Gulf has to offer.
> 
> Good luck and tight lines, Ty


Excellent, sounds like a blast. I will keep my eyes open for them


----------



## SupremeHair

Your rig with intermediate line will work fine in the surf. I normally fish holes from the beach untill I can see (for obvious reasons) then head out to he first sand bar. Look for cuts and deeper water drops. I had a Tarpon roll and swim by in 4ft of water Sunday mid-day. Love me some Pompano! Good luck!


----------



## TXFishing

Thanks for the feedback! So, did you get a shot at the tarpon, or did you just have to watch him swim by?


----------

